# Duck hunting the Trinity in a boat



## TXGold (Oct 26, 2011)

Any tips on where to start learning to hunt the trinity in a boat? I've owned jon boats and I duck hunt but don't know anything about putting them together. I've been in rice fields or marsh hunts most my life and want to learn how to get back up river to find mallards and woodies. 
:headknock
Mud boat or jon boat? Would prefer something I can fish inshore with.

Also looking for a lease for next season if anyone has any ideas. I'm in Houston. 
:texasflag


----------



## rcxdm40 (Aug 1, 2013)

In the river we only used the boat to get there then hid it about a hundred yards away. Hunting in the water.


----------



## TXGold (Oct 26, 2011)

You duck hunt a lot in Lake Somerville? I noticed your info says you live there. Thanks for the help.


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

If your talking about hunting trinity bay then be prepared to be hunting with about 100 other boats, trinity is crowded, trinity river on the north side of i10 isnt that bad but still a hassle sometimes, and if hunting macs be careful, it has some steep drop offs!

*keep your booger hook off the bang switch! *


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

What part of the river are you thinking about hunting. I assume you are referring to the upper part of LL near riverside or nearby. If you're gonna duck hunt with the boat often get the mud boat. If not, an outboard with a high transom or a jack plate will do well.


----------



## TXGold (Oct 26, 2011)

I'd like to hunt the river from I-10 and north. 

What's macs, or LL? And what do you mean drop offs? while wading?

The mud boats like a gatortrax look fun but can you fish east bay easily with a boat like that in the summer? The seem like they'd be slow and I'd be wishing for more motor in the summer time. Was hoping to get a boat that could do both and not break the bank. The twin mud motors may be an option but I'd like to at least get 30 out of it.

Where is a good spot to put in and start learning on the Trinity around an hour from Houston?


----------



## TXGold (Oct 26, 2011)

I just looked at the map so you probably meant Lost Lake and Mac's bayou or Mac's Lake. 

I guess if I get a boat just go scout out with a GPS and come back in the morning is a good start huh? 

I feel like an idiot asking these questions by the way. Thanks for the help.


----------



## ak (May 6, 2012)

You can modify mud motors to get 30-33 mph pretty easy however the Briggs blocks won't last forever at that level


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

Nah your not an idiot brother, we all started the same way you are right now, and yes im referring to macs lake, macs has some deep pockets in some spots, but if you want woodies thats where you should go, be be aware that it is public and you could be the only boat there or 1 out of 10 boats there, and you could fish east bay in a mud boat, ive done it before in my buddies go devil, just have to be careful when crossing the ship channel at the texas city dike, the good thing about macs lake though is its always deep enough to run to where trinity bay on a good north wind will look like a giant sand flat when its blown out, just have to get out there and run around and scout

*keep your booger hook off the bang switch! *


----------



## Bearkat73 (Aug 5, 2009)

If you are going to hunt up around riverside or on LL itself the best option is a mud motor. Be careful though there is some nasty mud up there that can get you in real bind. Had to pull two different mud boats out of that mud up there because of bent drive shafts. The hunting can be good at times but you always have to contend with a bunch of people.


----------



## TXGold (Oct 26, 2011)

What kinda boat should I start with? I like the look of the Gatortrax big waters in about a 18x70 what say ya?


----------



## outtotrout09 (Apr 21, 2009)

TXGold said:


> I'd like to hunt the river from I-10 and north.
> 
> What's macs, or LL? And what do you mean drop offs? while wading?
> 
> ...


Yes they are slow and it will sound like a welder is following you around.

get a 17 or 18 flatbottom with a tunnel hull


----------

